# Mediciones en amplificadores y pre-amplificadores de audio



## Fogonazo

*Mediciones Standard en amplificador y pre-amplificador de audio*

A la hora de comprar equipos de audio, las especificaciones dadas en folletos y anuncios por el fabricante resultan ser a menudo lastimosamente engañosas. Frecuentemente los consumidores no entienden la "jerga" técnica; además, los fabricantes tienden a hacer hincapié en los datos que hacen parecer bueno su producto y, si acaso, incluyen las demás especificaciones en letra pequeña.

La confusión resulta completa cuando toda clase de nuevas invenciones son incluidas en una lista adicional de especificaciones técnicas.
Por ejemplo: "Cresta instantánea de potencia musical un solo canal".

*EI American Institute of High Fidelity (lHF)* publicó una nueva norma sobre *"Métodos de Medida para Amplificadores de Audio". *
Algunos de sus más importantes puntos son tratados en este resumen. 

Los números son una importante característica en nuestra sociedad. Toda clase de cosas son expresadas en cifras. 
Con tal que la cosa en cuestión pueda ser medida objetivamente y exista algún tipo de escala de referencia no hay problema.
Las distancias son medidas en kilómetros o millas; los precios, en libras o dólares, los terremotos son medidos de acuerdo con la escala de Richter, Etc.

Expresar la "Calidad" de esta manera es bastante difícil. La calidad se asocia usualmente a una evaluación subjetiva de la suma total de todos los aspectos buenos y malos del artículo en cuestión. Los problemas aquí son:

En primer lugar, identificar todas las características implicadas
En segundo lugar, encontrar una manera de medirlas
Finalmente, evaluarlas de forma precisa (es decir, determinar la importancia de cada una a la hora de calcular la "Calidad" global”).

Cuando hay que evaluar equipos de audio de alta fidelidad no existe tal medición de "Calidad Global”.
El cliente interesado en comprar equipos de calidad se ve forzado a manejarse  con listas de especificaciones técnicas suministradas por varios fabricantes diferentes, cada uno de ellos intentando vender su propio producto.

El cliente potencial debe entonces decidir: 

1) ¿Contienen las listas de especificaciones toda la información de importancia para evaluar los equipos, sin omisiones y/o agregados innecesarios?
2) Supuesto que los datos de las listas de especificaciones son resultados de algunas medidas, ¿Son adecuados y están definidos de forma precisa los procedimientos de medida?

La segunda cuestión se refiere al hecho de que algunos fabricantes parecen dedicar más tiempo a encontrar "Agujeros" en las normas existentes que en diseñar bien un equipo.
El resultado ha sido la "Inflación de hojas de datos", método en el que se vieron forzados a incluirse fabricantes bien intensiónados.

La primera cuestión es aún, más fundamental:

¿Es posible definir una serie de medidas que cubran todas las facetas de la "Calidad”? y, si es así, ¿Contiene la lista de especificaciones todos los datos necesarios, sin ningún "Adorno" innecesario?
La respuesta, lamentablemente, es negativa.

La evaluación final de calidad es hecha por el oído humano y todavía no ha sido encontrado ningún conjunto de medida del cual pueda extraerse un "Factor de mérito" que esté de acuerdo con la decisión del oído en todos los casos. Obviamente ésta es una situación bastante poco satisfactoria. Por el momento los investigadores están concentrados en tres problemas principales:

¿Qué aspectos de funcionamiento estamos olvidando?
¿Que medir?
¿Cuál es la importancia relativa de los aspectos que nosotros medimos realmente?
¿Mide todo el mundo los mismos, aspectos de la misma manera?

Es esta última cuestión el tema de esté artículo. Las nuevas normas de medición de la “IHF” especifican qué aspectos de funcionamiento deben ser medidos y cómo medirlos.
No tratan de dar especificaciones mínimas, como en la famosa (E infame) Norma 
DIN 45.500,

Un amplificador puede (y debería) ser "medido conforme la norma *IHF-A.202*", pero no tiene sentido decir que "Cumple las normas IHF"


*IHF-A.202*
En los años que han  pasado desde que la última norma para amplificador 
IHF (IHF-A-201), fue presentada al público han sucedido muchos cambios en el diseño de amplificador,
Los nuevos "Métodos Standard de Medida para Amplificadores de Audio" están basados en la teoría y práctica actuales,
Es improbable que estas normas demuestren ser la última palabra los desarrollos futuros harán probablemente necesaria una nueva revisión en el breve plazo. Sin embargo, mientras tanto, la nueva norma debería hacer más significativas que nunca las listas de características de amplificador.
La tabla adjunta presenta todas las características que deben ser medidas (28 en total).
Se ha hecho una clara distinción entre características primarias y datos secundarios. Para evaluar amplificador con arreglo a las normas IHF, todas las características primarias deben ser presentadas. 
Además, los datos o características secundarios deben ser presentados como  tal que estén basados en medidas hechas conforme a esta norma.

En este artículo las normas serán tratadas en tres secciones:

1- Potencia, vatios y no vatios
2- Distorsión.
3- Límites y particularidades.


*Los vatios en una norma.*
La potencia de salida, característica de un amplificador, es todavía una de las primeras cosas que un probable comprador mira. Los fabricantes lo saben, Se requieren por lo tanto estrictas normas sobre el método de medida y la descripción del resultado.

En el futuro, las especificaciones de potencia de salida serán dadas en vatios o *dBW*, en donde 0 dBW equivale a una potencia de salida de referencia de 1 W en la resistencia de carga de referencia.
La dBW es una escala logarítmica de medida de potencia; nos da el número en dB en que la potencia de salida excede el valor de 1W.
Así 100W resultan 20dBW, 250mW son -6dBW.
El uso del dBW puede parecer un desacierto para aquellos que les gustan los grandes números (200 vatios suena mejor que 23 dBW), pero es una especificación mucho mas realista.

*Sobrecarga dinámica* 
Una especificación muy usada en la propaganda moderna es “Potencia Musical”. Da más vatios que la potencia continua y es idealmente apropiada para la licencia poética. 
La potencia musical se supone que es el número de vatios que un amplificador puede entregar durante cortos períodos de tiempo.
La cuestión es ¿Cómo cuanto de cortos?
La idea original era bastante razonable, Un amplificador con una fuente de alimentación simple y no estabilizada  es capaz de entregar un montón de potencia  durante un corto período (Esto es hasta que el voltaje de la fuente cae).

La música consiste habitualmente en crestas cortas de alto nivel, con una potencia media que es aprox. 17dB menor (Música de un programa medio),
Por lo tanto una amplificador  con una especificación de potencia continua de 20W y una especificación  "Potencia musical" de 100 W puede sonar muy bien, tan “bien” y tan “fuerte” y tan ”limpio” como un amplificador de  de especificación  de potencia continua y musical de 100W.
Lamentablemente no hay procedimiento para la medición estándar de “Potencia musical” 
La nueva norma IHF retiene la idea, pero elimina la confusión.
En vez de especificar la "potencia musical" en vatios introduce una especificación de sobrecarga dinámica en dB y sobre todo, especifica el método de medida,

Se utiliza una señal de prueba con un periodo de 500 mS, un ciclo de trabajo del 4 %, una frecuencia de 1kHz y una diferencia de nivel de 20 dB en otras palabras la señal de 1kHz que esta en su nivel normal durante 480 ciclos; es elevada entonces 20 dB durante 20 ciclos y vuelve otra vez al nivel normal durante otros 480 ciclos, Etc.
Los cambios de nivel deben suceder en los pasos por cero de la señal de 1kHz (Un representación de esta forma de onda se muestra en la figura Nº1).

- El amplificador está cargado con la (s) impedancia (s) de carga especificada y atacado por esta señal de prueba aplicada a la entrada de línea.
- La salida del amplificador es observada en un osciloscopio y el nivel de entrada se ajusta al máximo valor que no produzca recortes en las crestas de la señal durante los intervalos de +20 dB,
- El voltaje de salida durante los intervalos de +20 dB es determinado y la correspondiente potencia de salida es calculada; la razón entre este valor y la potencia media continua, expresada en dB se denomina "Sobrecarga dinámica",






*Veamos un ejemplo:*
Supongamos que la potencia media de salida continua medida es 40 W (+16 dBW) la potencia de salida que corresponde a una señal de prueba IHF sin distorsión es de 50 W (+17 dBW), la sobrecarga dinámica es 1 dB (Sorprendentemente bajo).
El periodo de 20 mS de nivel alto es más que adecuado, las crestas en música y palabra raramente duran más de 10 o 15 mS. Además, es prácticamente imposible que tales crestas sucedan a intervalos de medio segundo.


*Sobrecarga de recorte*
Bien, vamos a darles a los señores de la publicidad alguna "sobrecarga"

Refresquemos nuestras memorias: La potencia media de salida continua debe ser cierta en todo, el ancho de banda y el nivel de distorsión armónica deberá ser el especificado.

Será imposible, a menudo, obtener un más alto nivel de salida a 1 kHz; este nivel se especifica como el "Punto de corte" del amplificador, esto es, el punto en el cual el recorte de las crestas de la onda empieza a ser apreciado en un osciloscopio. 
El nivel de "Sobrecarga de recorte", de acuerdo con las normas IHF tiene el merito especial de ser expresado en dB,

*Un ejemplo.* 
La potencia de salida continua de un amplificador es 40 W (+16dBW), pero a 1 kHz es posible obtener una onda sinusoidal sin deformación aparente en el osciloscopio a 45 W (+16,5 dBW)
La sobrecarga de recorte debe ser especificada como 0,5 dB (si algún publicitario se siente inclinado a ello),
Si no se especifica frecuencia alguna, debería ser realizada a 1kHz, pueden ser usadas otras frecuencias, con tal que sean especificadas.
Es también permisible realizar la medida sobre una banda de frecuencias.
Nótese, sin embargo, que, para cada valor dado, la sobrecarga de recorte debería ser especificada para todas las impedancias de carga especificadas,

*Carga reactiva.*
Esto si es algo nuevo en especificaciones para amplificador.
Es sabido que muchos amplificador alcanzan todas sus especificaciones oficiales trabajando sobre una carga resistiva, pero empiezan a hacer cosas horribles cuando son cargados por un altavoz, "Cosas horribles" en el sentido de que cualquier intento de operar a máxima potencia con un altavoz activa en forma breve pero audible, los circuitos incorporados de protección.
Este efecto es especialmente notable a frecuencias cercanas a la de resonancia del altavoz.
Una posible solución al problema sería usar un altavoz de referencia en vez de una resistencia de carga y medir la distorsión como una función de la frecuencia bajo condiciones de plena carga. Sin embargo, hay aquí un pequeño problema.

¿Dónde se obtiene un altavoz de referencia que soporte potencia continua sinusoidal “A toda potencia" sin acabar dejándonos para ir al cielo donde van los buenos altavoces?
Es un error común pensar que un altavoz de 40 W soportará en realidad 40 W de potencia continua en todo su rango de frecuencias. ¡No señor! Está diseñado para trabajar con la señal de salida musical o palabra de un amplificador 40 W y esto es  definitivamente algo distinto,

Se requiere una solución diferente.
¿Y usar un circuito de carga que tenga similares características (para bajas frecuencias en particular) a un altavoz?
Puede verse un circuito apropiado en la figura (2). Básicamente, esta red (especificada en las normas IHF, "Parece" un altavoz en cuanto al amplificador se refiere.

Se trata de un circuito oscilante paralelo, amortiguado con una resistencia en serie, la frecuencia de resonancia es 50,3 HZ. El máximo desplazamiento de Fase 
es +39º a 40 HZ y 60 HZ respectivamente. El procedimiento es como sigue:
Se aplica una onda sinusoidal de 40 HZ y se determina el nivel de salida para una distorsión armónica total del 1%.
Esta prueba se repite a 63 HZ, el mas bajo de ambos niveles se utiliza para obtener una media de la potencia.
La razón entre esta medida de potencia y la potencia media continua expresada en dB, es la especificación de la potencia reactiva.
Como mucho esta característica será de 0dB, en forma normal dará un valor negativo.





*Carga capacitiva*
¡Caramba! La gente del IHF se olvidaron de esta, es una lastima puesto que los altavoces electroestáticos son bastante comunes en instalaciones modernas.
Una prueba similar a la descrita antes, usando una red de características similares  (Pero para alta frecuencia en particular)  un altavoz electrostático producirá resultados altamente interesantes en muchos casos.






*Distorsión:*
Otra especificación favorita, el que tiene menos es el mejor o eso quisiera uno creer.
La cuestión es: ¿Cómo se obtienen cifras de baja distorsión? Por buen diseño o por …… Vamos a ver que especifican las normas de la IHF.

*Distorsión armónica:*
El más conocido, viejo y fácilmente medible tipo de distorsión.
Sin embargo las cifras obtenidas tienen poca relación con la “Calidad audible”, como se dijo antes. Con la llegada de los analizadores de espectro es posible dar una especificación más útil, basada en un procedimiento más realista. Antes que nada vamos a ver unas pocas definiciones nuevas (o revisadas).
El porcentaje de distorsión del armónico E-esimo de una sinusoide de frecuencia es igual a 100 veces razón del voltaje RMS (Eficaz) de la  componente de la señal de frecuencia Xf al voltaje de la componente de la señal de frecuencia f.
En términos simples es la razón entre los niveles de voltaje RMS del armónico X-esimo y de la onda fundamental, expresado como un porcentaje.
Es permisible especificar la distorsión armónica como una lista de porcentajes con tal que todos los armónicos cuya amplitud exceda el 10% de la amplitud del armónico más fuerte estén incluidos en la lista. El porcentaje de distorsión armónica total (THD) de una onda senoidal de frecuencia “f” es numéricamente hablando igual a 100 veces la razón de la raíz cuadrada de de la suma de los cuadrados de los voltajes RMS de cada uno de los armónicos al voltaje RMS de la onda fundamental .Con la formula parece más simple.






Como antes, todos los armónicos con amplitud mayor al 10% del armónico más fuerte tienen que ser incluidos.
Una variación de este tema es el porcentaje de distorsión armónica total “Ponderado”  (WTHD). Básicamente se utiliza la misma fórmula con una diferencia,  los factores X2 son multiplicados cada uno por un factor de ponderación que trata de expresar el valor de “Molestia” subjetiva de ese particular armónico.
Sin embargo, los factores de ponderación NO están especificados por el IHF y así una medida de distorsión ponderada (WTHD) puede solo ser evaluada si el fabricante especifica  su sistema de ponderación.
Las tres medidas de distorsión armónica presentadas anteriormente están basadas en mediciones con un (Costoso) analizador de espectro.
Un tradicional (Y económico) medidor de distorsión puede ser aún utilizado con tal que los resultados obtenidos sean especificados como el porcentaje de distorsión armónica mas ruido (THD + N) que exactamente es lo que es.
De las cuatro medidas de distorsión armónica descriptas arriba al menos una debe ser incluida en las especificaciones de un amplificador de potencia, como se dijo antes, esta especificación es parte integrante de la especificación de potencia media de salida continua.
Para pre-amplificador, la especificación de distorsión armónica total se define como el valor más grande de distorsión armónica total medido en los terminales de salida a cualquier frecuencia dentro del ancho de banda especificado.
La medición deberá ser realizada en cada entrada bajo las siguientes condiciones:
-	Nivel de señal de entrada, entradas de línea 2,0V (+6dBW)
-	Nivel de señal de salida también 2,0V (+6dBW)
-	Nivel de señal de entrada para entrada de Pick-Up dinámico 20mV a 1KHZ
Siendo ajustad el nivel con la frecuencia según la inversa de la curva de ecualización (RIAA) normalizada.
-	Nivel de señal de entrada para entrada de Pick-Up de bobina móvil 2mV a 1KHZ, también ajustados siguiendo la curva de ecualización.
En definitiva, un procedimiento bastante realista.

*Distorsión por ínter modulación:*
SMPTE Distorsión de ínter modulación y SMPTE-IM es la muy conocida medición por ínter modulación IM usando ondas senoidales de 60HZ y 7KHZ en razón de 4:1
A mi entender una medición inútil porque no proporciona nada más que la medición de THD.
Sigamos con la IHF distorsión de ínter modulación
IHF-IM: Se emplean 2 frecuencias f1 y f2 de igual amplitud y con una diferencia de frecuencia constante de 1KHZ  son aplicadas a la entrada, los porcentajes de los componentes de la distorsión (IHF-IM) son dibujados en una gráfica en función de la frecuencia central 1/2 (f1 + f2).
Se especifican cinco curvas, correspondiendo a niveles de salida de -12dB, -9dB -6dB -3dB, 0db con respecto al nivel de salida de referencia.
Un juego completo de las cinco curvas debe ser dado para todas  las impedancias de carga de salida especificadas (Para amplificador de potencia) y  para todas las entradas (Para pre-amplificador), entrada de Pick-Up atacadas a través de una red inversa  de corrección de frecuencias.
Por otra parte, los publicitarios, no necesitan exprimirse los sesos para encontrar un número suficiente de ilustraciones sobre la distorsión (Siempre favorable). 

Es también permisible especificar  la IHF-IM en cifras.
En este caso se debe especificar el más alto porcentaje encontrado para cada impedancia de carga.
¿Qué cosa es exactamente el porcentaje de distorsión por ínter modulación (IHF-IM)?
Solamente las componentes de ínter modulación de la segunda a la quinta son medidas, definidas como sigue:
-	Segundo orden: f1 +- fy
-	Tercer orden: 2f1 +- 2fy y f1 +- 2fy
-	Cuarto orden: 2f1 +- 2fy
-	Quinto orden 3f1 +- 2fy y 2f1 +- 3fy
De estos 12 componentes, solo aquellos cuya frecuencia es menor a 20KHZ y cuya amplitud excede el 10% de la componente más fuerte de ínter modulación son incluidos en el cálculo final.
El valor RMS de estos componentes es calculado y dividido por el valor RMS de la señal compleja de entrada (f1 + f2). El resultado expresado como porcentaje es la medida de la distorsión IHF-IM.


*Distorsión por ínter modulación ante transitorios.*
Esta medición es una forma de ínter modulación dinámica que puede asociarse con amplificador con realimentación que usen compensación con retraso interno y es causada por la respuesta no lineal (Limitación de la rapidez) de uno o más de los pasos de ganancia dentro del lazo de realimentación bajo condiciones que incluyen un rápido cambio en la tensión de entrada.
Sin embargo, la norma no especifica un procedimiento de medida, solamente nos informaciónrma de que "varios métodos han sido propuestos” en la literatura.

Cualquiera de estos puede ser usado con tal que el método sea especificado junto a los resultados de la medición. La habilidad de un amplificador para reproducir rápidos cambios en la tensión entrada puede, sin embargo, ser medida 

El factor de repuesta se define como la razón de la más alta frecuencia que puede ser aplicada la entrada de un amplificador al nivel que produce la salida especificada a 1kHz, y es reproducido con aceptable linealidad hasta 20kHz.

*El procedimiento es como sigue:*

El control de ganancia se pone al máximo (En amplificador) o para dar un aumento de +12dB (En PRE-amplificador).
Una onda sinusoidal de 1KHZ se aplica a la entrada (Cada entrada es medida a su vez) y el nivel se aumenta hasta que el nivel de potencia media continua especificada (O voltaje de salida especificado, para PRE-amplificador) se obtiene a la salida.
Se incrementa ahora la frecuencia hasta que la distorsión armónica total de la señal llega 1%.
La frecuencia a la frecuencia a la que esto sucede dividida por 20 Khz. es el la respuesta a frecuencia. En otras palabras, si el 1% de THD se alcanza a 10 k.o., el factor de respuesta es 0,5 por otro lado, si el 1% de THD se alcanza solamente a frecuencias superiores a 20 k.o., el índice de respuesta es de 1,0.

Como todas las pruebas de distorsión deberán ser repetidas para todas las entradas (PRE-amplificador) y todas las impedancias de carga especificadas (Amplificadores), las entradas de pick-up de imán móvil o bobina móvil deberán ser precedidas por una red de respuesta inversa a la curva de la RIAA 

*Límites y particularidades:*
Muchísimas otras mediciones estándar son descriptas. Demasiadas para este artículo. 
Nos limitaremos a las especificaciones más importantes.

La sensibilidad de un amplificador se refiere al voltaje de entrada RMS requerido para obtener un cierto nivel de salida para ser más preciso: el nivel de referencia es decir 1W para una salida de altavoz y 0,5 V para una salida de PRE-amplificador 

La medida se realiza a 1kHZ y a todas las entradas y con el control de ganancia al máximo.
Si hay controles de ganancia (preajustados) independientes para cada entrada, la sensibilidad debe ser medida y especificada en las posiciones extremas de este control: primero a la máxima sensibilidad y luego a la mínima
La máxima señal de entrada es el máximo nivel de señal, en voltios, que el amplificador puede amplificar sin recortes en las crestas de señal. 
Nótese que esto se aplica a todas las etapas que preceden al control de ganancia (volumen) principal la ganancia se reduce progresivamente para evitar el recorte. 

Es bastante fácil distinguir el recorte a la entrada o a la salida usando un osciloscopio, en el primer caso, el ajuste del control de ganancia principal altera el nivel de salida pero ningún resultado será visible, si el recorte aparece en las etapas de salida, el único efecto, del control de ganancia es alterar la anchura de los recortes (el nivel permanece constante).
La medición debe ser repetida para un cierto número de frecuencias dentro de el ancho de banda especificado del amplificador y el valor mínimo así obtenido se tomará como la especificación de máxima señal de entrada.

Como de costumbre, una red de corrección de respuesta en frecuencia se utiliza para medir las entradas para Pick-UPS del PRE-amplificador.
Tenemos que reconocer aquí un fallo. Todas las mediciones concernientes a PRE-amplificador para Pick-UPS que han sido tratadas antes, han sido realísticas. Estas en nuestra opinión no lo son del todo.
Como ya e señalado varias veces antes, los márgenes de trabajo de señal de un pre amplificador con entradas de Pick-Ups deben ser consideradas en los límites de entrada teóricamente posible, esto es, el máximo nivel de señal que pueda ser registrado en función de la frecuencia.
Para abreviar una larga historia, a frecuencias por encima de aproximadamente 3KHZ, el máximo nivel de señal de entrada medido conforme al procedimiento IHF, puede descender al ritmo de 6dB por octava sin afectar el resultado de la medición.
Forzar a los fabricantes a especificar el mínimo valor obtenido en todo el ancho de banda podría conducir a “Desagradables” comparaciones de inclinación.

La característica de máximo valor de salida de un pre-amplificador es la máxima onda senoidal que puede suministrar en todo el ancho de la banda al 1% de THD.

Todas las entradas deberían ser medidas y el control de ganancia debería ser ajustado para dar +12dB de ganancia total. Una simple definición con un aspecto interesante, la salida del pre-amplificador debe ser cargada por una resistencia de 10KOhms en paralelo con un condensador de 1nF (Carga Standard de referencia para un pre-amplificador).


*Relación señal ruido (S/N)*

Un acertijo: Un amplificador de 100W anuncia una relación S/N de 80dB, la relación de otro de 40W dice 70dB.
¿Cuál es más ruidoso? ¿Alguien lo sabe?
Si consideran tener la respuesta correcta, pasen a retirar un 0Km de marca a elección y con mis felicitaciones. 

Se pueden leer cada cosa¡ por ejemplo Una relación S/N de -60dB (Entiéndase menos 60 dB)
El núcleo del circuito debe ser un generador de ruido de banda ancha.

Las especificaciones de relación señal ruido son inútiles mientras que el nivel de señal fundamental sea desconocido. Y este debe ser incluido en las especificaciones dadas o bien la medida debe ser realizada de acuerdo a una norma que especifique un cierto nivel.
La norma IHF toma la segunda opción, la relación señal ruido debe ser especificada al nivel de referencia de salida (0,5V para pre-amplificador y 1W para amplificador). La salida de ruido se mide con la ayuda de un filtro de ponderación.





La frecuencia característica de este filtro tiene en cuenta que algunas zonas de frecuencia de ruido que son mas molestas que otras. 
La norma IHF especifica por consiguiente, la relación señal ruido ponderada “A”

Es la relación del nivel de referencia de salida a nivel de ruido de salida ponderado en  “A”, en dB.
La medición en todas las entradas con el control de ganancia ajustado conforme a las condiciones de prueba estándar (Por ejemplo) 0dB de ganancia total para una entrada de línea.
La entrada bajo prueba debe terminar con una impedancia especificada, por ejemplo 1KOhm para entradas de línea, una resistencia de 100Ohms para entradas de Pick-Ups de bobina móvil, la red de la figura 5 para entradas de Pick-Ups dinámico.
Nunca entradas cortocircuitadas (Eso no tendría sentido).
Estos circuitos especificados son aproximaciones razonables al tipo de carga de entrada que normalmente se encontrara en la práctica y así los resultados de la medición son probablemente más realistas que en el pasado (Buena idea).
La norma incluye una advertencia: Debería tenerse cuidado de que la red que situemos a la entrada no actúe como antena receptora de campos electromagnéticos o electrostáticos.
No hay que preocuparse por  esto, esa condición daría peores cifras (Y no hay fabricante que cometa tal equivocación). 




Una medida similar puede ser realizada usando la red de ponderación CCIR. En este caso, los resultados se denominan "Relación-ruido CCIR/ ARM".


*Tiempo de recuperación de sobrecarga*

Ultimo, pero no menos Importante, el tiempo de recuperación de sobrecarga transitoria de un amplificador es el tiempo requerido por un amplificador para recuperarse de una sobrecarga de 1OdB durante 20mS sucediendo con un período de 500mS.
La señal de prueba de la figura Nº 1 se aplica a la entrada en cuestión. El control de ganancia se fija para que una entrada de nivel de referencia produzca un nivel de salida 10dB por debajo de la potencia media de salida continua (O de voltaje de salida cuando sea el caso).
La señal de salida es observada en un osciloscopio, en particular la porción de ciclo inmediatamente posterior al retorno de la señal de entrada al nivel de referencia.
El numero de sinusoides que aún son visibles distorsionadas es determinado, este dato expresado en mS es el tiempo de recuperación.

*En conclusión:*

Probablemente la nueva norma tardara un tiempo en introducirse en folletos de propaganda.
Puesto que nació en USA, es de esperar que los fabricantes americanos ¿Y Japoneses? Sean los primeros en utilizarla.
¿Y en Europa? . . . . Embarazoso silencio.
A pesar que la UE y el mercado común, los fabricantes Europeos y los institutos normalización no han tenido todavía éxito en poner al día una norma similar a la tratada.
Están  trabajando en ello aportando su esfuerzo, pero allí hay un retraso respecto con la situación en USA. 

*Muerta la DIN 45.500 viva la IHF-A.202*

Fuentes & bibliografía:
Instituta Of. i.e. Fidelity Inc.
489 Fifth Ave.
N.Y. – N. Y. 10017 USA

Fogonazo Incorporaited (Audio Developer & Research Division)
Vial Láctea Cuadrante Gama


*Algunas Características básicas que deberían figurar en el protocolo

Para amplificador de potencia:*
1)	Potencia media de salida continua.
2)	Sobrecarga dinámica.
3)	Respuesta de frecuencia.
4)	Sensibilidad.
5)	Relación ponderada de Señal/Ruido.

*Para pre-amplificador:*
1)	Respuesta de frecuencia
2)	Máximo voltaje de salida
3)	Distorsión armónica total
4)	Sensibilidad
5)	Relación ponderada de Señal/Ruido
6)	Máxima señal de entrada
7)	Impedancia de entrada

*Potencia media de salida continua (Etapas de potencia):*
1)	Potencia media de salida continua
2)	Sobrecarga dinámica
3)	Respuesta de frecuencia
4)	Sensibilidad
5)	Relación ponderada Señal/Ruido
6)	Máxima señal de entrada
7)	Impedancia de entrada

*Datos secundarios que pueden ser usados a discreción*
1)	 Sobrecarga de recorte
2)	 Impedancia de salida
3)	 Factor de amortiguamiento de anchura de banda
4) Factor de amortiguamiento de baja frecuencia 
6)	Relación Señal/Ruido CCIR/ARM
7)	Respuesta del control de tonos
8.)	Frecuencia de corte de filtro
9)	Pendiente del filtro
10)	 Respuesta de cruce
11)	 Frecuencia de cruce ponderado “A”
12)	 Frecuencia de cruce ponderado CCIR/ARM
13)	 Distorsión por intermodulación SMPTE
14)	 Distorsión por intermodulación IHF
15)	 Tiempo de recuperación a sobrecarga transitoria
16)	 Factor de respuesta
17)	 Carga reactiva
18.)	 Carga capacitiva
19)	 Separación
20)	 Diferencia de respuesta en frecuencia
21)	 Error de desplazamiento en ganancia
22)	 Error de desplazamiento de control de tonos


----------



## Fogonazo

*Factor de amortiguamiento*

En amplificador, es la relación entre la impedancia de salida del dispositivo y la carga aplicada.
Es el resultado de dividir la impedancia de carga por la impedancia de salida (Por ejemplo 8 Ohms / 0,03 Ohms = Factor de amortiguamiento = 266) 
Impedancias como esta son comunes en etapas de potencia transistorizadas, incluso son comunes números más bajos aun.
Los amplificador valvulares poseen impedancias de salida muy superiores a estos valores, en consecuencia sus factores de amortiguamiento son mucho menores.

En la práctica un alto factor de amortiguamiento proporciona 2 cosas:
1) Permite disipar (Cortocircuitar) las F.E.I. que genera el motor-parlante.
2) Mejora sustancialmente la respuesta a frecuencia.

Consideramos al amplificador como ideal:
Este alimenta 2 impedancias en serie, una impedancia (La propia de salida) y otra variable con la frecuencia (Parlante). 
La curva de respuesta a la frecuencia será función de la propia frecuencia sobre el parlante más el efecto de la frecuencia sobre la propia impedancia del amplificador o sea un caos.

La lógica indica que números de impedancia "Bajos" darán menor interacción respecto a la frecuencia, o lo que es lo mismo: Factores de amortiguamiento altos dan mejores curvas de respuesta a la frecuencia.


*Impedancia de salida*

¿ Cómo calcularla ?
Aplicando 2 cargas distintas a la salida del amplificador y verificando la variación de tensión de salida de este (Siempre con la misma señal de entrada).


----------



## downcount

Hola! en la web de audio precision http://ap.com/library/books.htm que es un fabricante de equipos de medida de audio de referencia podeis encontrar numerosa información gratuita sobre test de amplificador de y audio digital. Os recomiendo sobretodo el libro "The Audio Measurement Handbook". Hace falta registrarse para bajarse la documentacion. Espero que os sirva de gran ayuda ;-)


----------



## sebastian_severino

felizitaciones Fogonazo. 
alguien me podria decir que es el rango dinamico o gama dinamica y otra cosa quiero saber en pocentaje la  thd+n que me figura en el DVD que tengo : -60DB


----------



## Fogonazo

sebastian_severino dijo:
			
		

> alguien me podria decir que es el rango dinamico o gama dinamica y otra cosa quiero saber en pocentaje la  thd+n que me figura en el DVD que tengo : -60DB



Rango dinámico podrían ser mas de 1 cosa
Una de ellas podría ser los bits de resolución.
 ¿ Que unidades le han puesto ?

-60db significa 1000 veces menos que la señal nominal de salida, si la salida es de 1V el THD+N es de 1/1000=0,001V=1mV => 0,001%


----------



## sebastian_severino

lo de rango dinamico me figura en la seccion del reproductor de cd y dice "mas de 90 DB"

saludos


----------



## sebastian_severino

un amplificador deve tener siempre una alta impedancia de entrada y muy baja impedancia de salida por el tema de que el parlante cuando retrosede genera corriente que  va dirrecto al amplificador.
y para un pre es mejor que tengo una alta o baja impedancia de salida? y para que 


saludos


----------



## unleased!

En otras palabras, se van a encontrar amplificador que en vez de llevar escrito "80Wmax" llevarán toda la tapa serigrafiada con todos los "ingredientes" como si fuese un tarro de ketchup.


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Probablemente la nueva norma tardara un tiempo en introducirse en folletos de propaganda.
> Puesto que nació en USA, es de esperar que los fabricantes americanos ¿Y Japoneses? Sean los primeros en utilizarla.
> ¿Y en Europa? . . . . Embarazoso silencio.
> A pesar que la UE y el mercado común, los fabricantes Europeos y los institutos normalización no han tenido todavía éxito en poner al día una norma similar a la tratada.
> Están  trabajando en ello aportando su esfuerzo, pero allí hay un retraso respecto con la situación en USA.


No es exactamente retraso. Son muchos paises con poder económico distinto, cada uno tira por su propio beneficio (sobre todo los cabezas cuadradas) y las normas pactadas muchas veces las cumplen cuando les sale de las pelotas. Hace casi 3 años que prohibieron a los fabricantes poner la etiqueta de "full HD" porque engañaban a los consumidores y todavia no le han hecho ni puñetero caso. Aquí abrieron el mercado común y la cagaron con el euro!
Muy buén post fogonazo, muy completo, aunque hace falta una hora para leerlo. Has dedicado mucho tiempo a elaborar el post y eso se agradece. Vamos a ver si los fabricantes cumplen pero como no sea por politica forzada dudo que cumplan con todo lo establecido.
Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Fogonazo agradecería que detallaras un poco que quiere decir esto:


> las crestas en música y palabra raramente duran más de 10 o 15 mS. Además, es prácticamente imposible que tales crestas sucedan a intervalos de medio segundo.



Lo pregunto porque he visto en varias oportunidades especificaciones de potencia, en algunos casos conocida como *Burst* y es medida en un intervalo de tiempo que puede ser irrelevante para nuestros oídos.

Por ejemplo: El amplificador Yamaha P7000S tienes 3 tipos de potencia especificada


PDF en: http://www2.yamaha.co.jp/manual/pdf/pa/english/amp/P7000S_en_om_e0.pdf pág 12


¿Se puede "confiar" en esa potencia especificada en su mínima impedancia o es algo irrelevante que va mas para el marketing que cualquier otra cosa?


----------



## Tacatomon

Una pregunta: Este tipo de resistencias, serían de utilidad a la hora de medir la potencia media de un amplificador?. Ya que tengo dudas acerca de que debido a su construcción debe de tener componente inductiva que pueda afectar el funcionamiento normal del amplificador...

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

muy buen tutorial ,ya lo apunto en favoritos 
nunca tuve en cuenta el  Factor de amortiguamiento,ni siquiera sabia que existía,
saludos de su majestad


----------



## Panzer2

Hola a todos! Estube leyendo este viejo post, que está muy interesante y no logro entender algo... 
Cuando hablan de SMPTE distorsión por intermodulación, Qué significa medido en relación 4:1? 
Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , distorción por intermodulación es cuando una mescla de dos frequenzias presente en la información generando una tercera frequenzia que en realidad no existe nin es verdadera en la información original.
Esa mescla indesejable entre frequenzias es criada cuando hay una NO lineariedad de algun paso amplificador y generalmente los urtimos pasos (potenzia) son los mas propensos a generar ese efecto molesto y indesejable.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Panzer2

Gracias Daniel Lopes! Lo que no me queda claro, es que se mide en relación 4:1.
Que quiere decir? Que la frecuencia de 60hz es 4 veces mas grande que la de 7khz en el momento de la medición?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Panzer2 dijo:


> Gracias Daniel Lopes! Lo que no me queda claro, es que se mide en relación 4:1.
> Que quiere decir? Que la frecuencia de 60hz es 4 veces mas grande que la de 7khz en el momento de la medición?


Entonses , esa relación 4:1 yo tanbien no se lo que es nin lo que quieres aclarar    
Quizaz algun capo en lo tema pueda quitar esa duda cruel    
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches.

También llamada IM o IMD, ocurre cuando por lo menos dos señales de entrada (frecuencias) interactúan para formar una nueva señal de salida, con características no armónicas. Usualmente la distorsión por intermodulación es más desagradable de escuchar que la distorsión armónica.   

Midiendo la Distorsión por Intermodulación. 

Hay un número de pruebas comúnmente conocidas para la IM. Todas contemplan el uso de dos tonos u ondas seno, y usualmente a  niveles relativamente diferentes. La sociedad de ingenieros de televisión y películas, por sus siglas en inglés (SMPTE) “The Society of Motion Picture and Televisión Engineers” ha estado preocupada por la IM durante bastante tiempo, desde la llegada del sonido a las películas. Ellos idearon una prueba para IM la cual es quizá la más utilizada hoy en día, y frecuentemente es llamada: INTERMODULATION DISTORSION (SMPTE method). 

La prueba de distorsión SMPTE utiliza dos tonos de 60 Hz y 7 Khz, el tono de 60 Hz esta 12 dB por encima del tono de 7 Khz en una relación de 4:1. Ya que una relación de voltaje de 2:1 equivale a un incremento de 6 dB. Luego, Filtros tipo (notch) o rechaza banda muy abruptos, eliminan de la salida los componentes de 60 Hz y 7 Khz, y se asume que todo el contenido restante es distorsión por intermodulación.  

Algo importante en el método de prueba (SMPTE) es que debe ser basado en la medición del voltaje pico, mientras que hay muchos métodos de prueba de distorsión y ruido que se basan en la medición con respecto al valor rms. Otros métodos de prueba para IM utilizan dos frecuencias diferentes, y a diferente relación o proporción de nivel, por ejemplo (14 Khz y 15 Khz, 1:1), pero la prueba más común es la (SMPTE). 

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo

Este paper no le va a "Cambiar la vida a nadie", pero explica varios ¿ Como ? y algunos ¿ Por que ? sobre mediciones de equipos de audio.

Está en ingles, igual que la inmensa mayoría de documentos interesantes.

*¡ Enjoy It !​*


----------



## Fogonazo

*Guidelines for Measuring Audio Power Amplifier Performance (Texas Instruments)*


----------



## Fogonazo

*Measuring Class-D Amplifiers for Audio Speaker Overstress Testing*


----------



## Fogonazo

*Año 1975 amplificador bajo prueba "Valvuloso"*

         


​


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Año 1975 amplificador bajo prueba "Valvuloso"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276957​


Hola a todos , dejo aca lo enlaçe para quien quiser bajar gratis  esa verdadera Joia rarissima arriba : https://w140.com/tekwiki/images/7/7b/Tektronix_Cookbook_of_Standard_Audio_Tests.pdf
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Fogonazo

Gracias *Ganiel GopeZ* 


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , dejo aca lo enlaçe para quien quiser bajar gratis  esa verdadera Joia rarissima arriba : https://w140.com/tekwiki/images/7/7b/Tektronix_Cookbook_of_Standard_Audio_Tests.pdf
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Se suponía que en el comentario se encontraba el archivo PDF, pero parece que el diablo *"Metió la cola" *y no subió correctamente 
Ahora parecería que si


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Fogonazo dijo:


> Gracias *Ganiel GopeZ*
> 
> Se suponía que en el comentario se encontraba el archivo PDF, pero parece que el diablo *"Metió la cola" *y no subió correctamente
> Ahora parecería que si


Hola estimado Don Fogonazo , lo articulo escaneado en PDF es muy "pesado" para subir directamente aca (Foro) , antes  habrias de conpactarlo debidamente para puder lograr hacer eso.
Como tonto que soy en Informactica y NO se como conpactar deje lo enlaçe a quien quisesse bajar ese ejelente articulo técnico Alta Gamma .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------

